# No more free installs?



## rborden (Jul 4, 2007)

I don't think this applies to New customers, but with all but two of the reciever upgrade orders that I placed today the customer was charged an installation fee. For standard recievers it was $80 and $99 for advanced recievers. This even happened with the free (crg) orders. I haven't got an answer yet on why some of them were free, but I will post as soon as I do.


----------



## phat78boy (Sep 12, 2007)

If this becomes a standard, I really hope they have a self install option. Paying for adding recievers for which nothing more then plugging them in is required is a slap in the face.


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

Last one I ordered from DirecTv I told the guy this would be his easiest install ever. Took the HR20 from him signed the paperwork and sent him on his way. For whatever reason DirecTv wouldn't just ship it.


----------



## phat78boy (Sep 12, 2007)

Sirshagg said:


> Last one I ordered from DirecTv I told the guy this would be his easiest install ever. Took the HR20 from him signed the paperwork and sent him on his way. For whatever reason DirecTv wouldn't just ship it.


Lol. Exact same solution I gave my last installer. He even gave me the Zinwell switch I needed too. I was grateful and I hope he enjoyed a longer lunch hour that day.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

I seem to recall Chase or one of the DirecTV people stating during the last quarterly conference call that they were going to allow self installs in the future because it just didn't make sense to roll trucks for someone to plug a box in.

I know on the last HR20 I got in August 07 they wouldn't ship it to me and had an installer come. I just had him hand it to me so I could do the "install".


----------



## beavis (Jun 9, 2005)

If the new receiver is replacing an existing one, and the dish doesn't need to be changed then the self install option should be available. If it goes into a new room where a line has to be ran then a charge should be expected.


----------



## phat78boy (Sep 12, 2007)

I believe the dish should be able to be self installed too. If they are going to charge someone to do it for me, I am more then capable of doing it myself. For those who might mess up or cannot do it after they ordered it, they just pay the installer at that time. Shipping costs would be the same so I don't see the danger in it.


----------



## Swheat (Aug 10, 2005)

When I was on the DirecTv website the other day, I went partway through the ordering process to see what the current cost of the HR21 was. When it got to the installation part, there was the option to have the receiver shipped to me or a free professional install.

So I would say that the installs are still free (I am an existing customer) and you you are allowed to do your own install. At least if you already have your 5 LNB dish.


----------



## somekevinguy (Jan 7, 2008)

When I ordered my HD DVR upgrade a couple of weeks ago the install was an option. I would rather do it myself if they would send me the new dish and a bunch of cables and stuff but since I know they won't, I opted for the install.


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

I just ordered an HR20/21 over the phone, and was given the option of having it shipped to me, which surprised me.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

phat78boy said:


> I believe the dish should be able to be self installed too. If they are going to charge someone to do it for me, I am more then capable of doing it myself. For those who might mess up or cannot do it after they ordered it, they just pay the installer at that time. Shipping costs would be the same so I don't see the danger in it.


If they allow self installs for the dish that would be fine for the tech savy. But there is no way I'm going to do a re-install under a service call (at the poor service call pay). Nope, it better be the same or more than an install/upgrade.


----------



## phat78boy (Sep 12, 2007)

Swheat said:


> When I was on the DirecTv website the other day, I went partway through the ordering process to see what the current cost of the HR21 was. When it got to the installation part, there was the option to have the receiver shipped to me or a free professional install.
> 
> So I would say that the installs are still free (I am an existing customer) and you you are allowed to do your own install. At least if you already have your 5 LNB dish.


I just got a new HR21 on Tuesday. There was no option for receiver to be shipped to me when I put the order in on Sunday. I even called and talked to a rep to see if they could do something.

I hope they did make this change. Much faster for me when I can install myself and don't have to worry about a 4 hour window.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

There have never been *free* installs.

It's just that DirecTV paid the installation company to do them on your behalf.


----------



## phat78boy (Sep 12, 2007)

RobertE said:


> If they allow self installs for the dish that would be fine for the tech savy. But there is no way I'm going to do a re-install under a service call (at the poor service call pay). Nope, it better be the same or more than an install/upgrade.


I completely agree. They should tell the person who wants to do the dish self install that upfront. For instance, if you are unable to mount this dish there will be a 150$ dollar charge for us to come fix it.


----------



## somekevinguy (Jan 7, 2008)

I remember when I first got D* in 97 that is how it was done. I bought my box, dish and self install kit at BB and put it in myself. After aiming my dish on my RV at least 100 times it is pretty easy. The 5 LNB doesn't look too much harder after watching the video. Just a few more adjustments.


----------



## phat78boy (Sep 12, 2007)

somekevinguy said:


> I remember when I first got D* in 97 that is how it was done. I bought my box, dish and self install kit at BB and put it in myself. After aiming my dish on my RV at least 100 times it is pretty easy. The 5 LNB doesn't look too much harder after watching the video. Just a few more adjustments.


Yup, remember putting my dish up back then too. I did the 5LNB myself, it really wasn't that hard. I will say though, I didn't mount it on the roof. The only thing I would find difficult is its a bit heavier and bigger. On a ladder the difficulty could increase quite a bit.


----------



## diggerg56 (Sep 26, 2007)

I just checked....On the screen after you select what receiver/DVR you want to order it gives you the option of selecting "standard professional intallation" or installing it yourself.


----------



## dieseladdict (Dec 24, 2007)

I just ordered my HR21 and selected the self install. When I selected the receiver it indicated I would also receive a new dish. When the order was complete and I got the confirmation it showed the receiver but not an extra package for the dish. I hope they correctly include the dish. I have the 3 LNB dish now. I'm going to leave it for my existing TiVos and run a couple new cables for the new box.


----------



## rborden (Jul 4, 2007)

dieseladdict said:


> I just ordered my HR21 and selected the self install. When I selected the receiver it indicated I would also receive a new dish. When the order was complete and I got the confirmation it showed the receiver but not an extra package for the dish. I hope they correctly include the dish. I have the 3 LNB dish now. I'm going to leave it for my existing TiVos and run a couple new cables for the new box.


The dish will not be shipped to your home. You will have to have call and schedule a tech to install the dish after you get the reciever.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

I've been reading this thread and while I don't have an HD TV or any DirecTV HD hardware, when I ordered my second R15 awhile back, the web site only offered the "self install" option if you just paid full price for the unit. If you entered a special code (which I did) for a "free" upgrade, you HAD to have the unit delivered & installed by their contractor.  

In my case, the only thing that needed to be done was to add one more cable from the multiswitch (which is part of my 3 LNB dish) so the second tuner on the new DVR would be active, as it was replacing a standard receiver. Lucky for me, I got a friendly installer who left me a roll of cable and a few connectors so I could do it myself like I installed all the other hardware myself. And he got a long lunch hour!


----------



## dieseladdict (Dec 24, 2007)

rborden said:


> The dish will not be shipped to your home. You will have to have call and schedule a tech to install the dish after you get the reciever.


Looks like I'll be buying the free dish from another provider then. :nono:


----------



## jimmymiko (Nov 19, 2005)

phat78boy said:


> Yup, remember putting my dish up back then too. I did the 5LNB myself, it really wasn't that hard. I will say though, I didn't mount it on the roof. The only thing I would find difficult is its a bit heavier and bigger. On a ladder the difficulty could increase quite a bit.


Yes, I had the "professional install" and reinstalled it my self after the dish moved for the third time. Hasn't moved since I reinstalled and aimed the dish myself. As long as the mast is level you can just set the dish according to the setup guide and fine tune it in. It took me less than an hour to install and aim the dish correctly.


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

dieseladdict said:


> Looks like I'll be buying the free dish from another provider then. :nono:


sorry, but are you really willing to pay someone like solid signal 99 and then have to install it yourself?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

curt8403 said:


> sorry, but are you really willing to pay someone like solid signal 99 and then have to install it yourself?


For a lot of us... the the day off from work, or not having to wait three-four weeks for a weekend install..

That $99 is very much worth it.


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

Some of us prefer to do out own installs anyway, even if we could get an appointment in the next 5 minutes.


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

kturcotte said:


> Some of us prefer to do out own installs anyway, even if we could get an appointment in the next 5 minutes.


+1


----------



## dieseladdict (Dec 24, 2007)

curt8403 said:


> sorry, but are you really willing to pay someone like solid signal 99 and then have to install it yourself?


Certainly no disrespect for anyone doing installs. Its a service that I don't require.

We should have the option to DIY.


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

dieseladdict said:


> Certainly no disrespect for anyone doing installs. Its a service that I don't require.
> 
> We should have the option to DIY.


agree, I helped the installer when I was installed, and when my parents were installed, but my time is worth more than the lousy 20 I would save by a self install

Each has his own preferences.


----------



## tfederov (Nov 18, 2005)

kturcotte said:


> Some of us prefer to do out own installs anyway, even if we could get an appointment in the next 5 minutes.


When I got the SWM I went from a rats nest to something that was worth taking pictures of. Now mind you, there were no isues with the way my installer had everything hooked up pre-SWM days, but since being around here I'm mega anal about the way my runs and switches look. Nobody touches my inner wirework unless I'm laid up in a hospital somewhere and we can't get Dora the Explorer on the TV.


----------



## fwlogue (Dec 6, 2006)

Ken S said:


> I seem to recall Chase or one of the DirecTV people stating during the last quarterly conference call that they were going to allow self installs in the future because it just didn't make sense to roll trucks for someone to plug a box in.
> 
> I know on the last HR20 I got in August 07 they wouldn't ship it to me and had an installer come. I just had him hand it to me so I could do the "install".


On there website if you order a HD DVR it now gives you the option to install it yourself or get professional installation. If you select Professional installation there is a 99.00 charge for it


----------



## vanbojp (Dec 4, 2006)

I just ordered my HD DVR, and it was $199, including the install (I don't have the 5LNB yet). They threw in 6 months DVR service and HD service too... couldn't get anything else out of the CSR.


----------



## CJTE (Sep 18, 2007)

rborden said:


> I don't think this applies to New customers, but with all but two of the reciever upgrade orders that I placed today the customer was charged an installation fee. For standard recievers it was $80 and $99 for advanced recievers. This even happened with the free (crg) orders. I haven't got an answer yet on why some of them were free, but I will post as soon as I do.


It would be really helpful if you could explain where you were placing the orders and what type of orders you were placing... If you need to setup a free install send me a PM and I can give you some tips...

///
If your ordering online, do the option for self-install, then tell call a CSR and tell them you need to have a tech out to do the install (assuming you do need a tech out to do the install). Its free if you already have the receiver.


----------



## wearsch (Sep 24, 2007)

I'm very glad to hear they have finally changed their mind on the self installs. I don't have the luxury to take time off work or waste half a Saturday waiting for an installer. When I got my second HR20 last year, I paid $100 more at Best Buy and self-installed since they wouldn't just ship me one.


----------



## Incog-Neato (Apr 21, 2006)

Seems when they dropped the price $100 they added $99 for the install which was previously included.


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

TBlazer07 said:


> Seems when they dropped the price $100 they added $99 for the install which was previously included.


unless you can install it yourself, yes


----------



## rborden (Jul 4, 2007)

CJTE said:


> It would be really helpful if you could explain where you were placing the orders and what type of orders you were placing... If you need to setup a free install send me a PM and I can give you some tips...
> 
> ///
> If your ordering online, do the option for self-install, then tell call a CSR and tell them you need to have a tech out to do the install (assuming you do need a tech out to do the install). Its free if you already have the receiver.


I'm sorry I should have been more clear, I'm a crg agent for D*. I was reffering to orders I placed for customers today. Today was the first time that an installation charge came up during an order. Thank You very much for the offer of help though, that's one reason I enjoy this forum so much.


----------



## Mr. Wednesday (Jan 10, 2008)

I placed an online order for HD-DVR plus install and I'm getting $199 for the DVR with the install included. The order was placed sometime between 7pm and 8pm EST tonight.


----------



## CJTE (Sep 18, 2007)

Mr. Wednesday said:


> I placed an online order for HD-DVR plus install and I'm getting $199 for the DVR with the install included. The order was placed sometime between 7pm and 8pm EST tonight.


Did the system ask you if you were replacing a current receiver or not!?


----------



## finaldiet (Jun 13, 2006)

Just installing receivers, you can do that yourself. Installing dish a little more complicated. Being a senior, I don't really like climbing on roofs so for me it money would not be problem. Did you read about the billionaire roofer who went on his roof to repair, fell through and died, in the papers a while back? By the way, I had my dish re-located to post in ground this fall for $52.40 throught DTV. They provided everything, post, concrete,new wire run underground to house and re-alignment. Couldn't do it myself for that price! I also marked settings on dish mount in case it did move.


----------



## dervari (Dec 1, 2005)

When my HR20 was installed he left the box, a 100' roll of cable, and a handfull of compression connectors.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

My satellite experience goes back to C-band days. Since then, I have installed both DirecTV and E* dishes in many locations, because self-installs were once the norm.

And today, I'm more than happy to let them do it!

Sure I want to be there and make helpful comments, or even help out if the installer needs it. And I feel free to make changes after he leaves.

But my days of volunteering to install dishes are over.


----------



## putty469 (Jun 5, 2007)

I prefer to take ownership of my inside wiring, and the exterior of my home. It all started when Charter took three months, during summer, to bury a cable in my yard. Each time I mowed, I had to remember numerous times to not mow the cable. Then some dude came out with a shovel and dug a trench. I was floored. Since then, I do most of it myself. No offense to the installers. 

However, I will say that professional install is a decent option for those who may need a dish tweak when they get the HD DVR. Also, if the box is DOA there is a chance they have another box in the truck, and can save you some time waiting for D* to ship it. 

My two cents.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Given the often reported issues with installers, and installation companies not being able to keep anyone decent on staff, if the charge for installation is true I really hope some of that trickles down to the people doing the actual work.

Carl


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

Agreed, Carl.

Some of us have mentioned here about the "you get what yo pay for" syndrome and that we would be willing to pay some installation charge if it meant the process would be better. I certainly hope that's the case!


----------



## CTJon (Feb 5, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> For a lot of us... the the day off from work, or not having to wait three-four weeks for a weekend install..
> 
> That $99 is very much worth it.


I agree the day off and taking the chance that the person will even show up or show up ontime. I'll also bet that even if it were just a plug in a DVR to replace an old one they would not show up if the weather was bad. 
I'd pay not to have to have someone show up if I didn't need it.
Funny when I've had problems in the past with a device the on phone techs think nothing of having you cable and swap cables etc. (even when that had nothing to do with the problem) but the same company won't trust you to do that to install.


----------



## DawgLink (Nov 5, 2006)

My big problem was my apartment had never had D* before and Cox did a real whack job on installing their old cables back in the day so when I ordered D*....the guy really had to start from scratch.

Some of you all amaze me with wanting to install your own dishes, etc....I couldn't imagine doing that by myself and I consider myself to be "ok" with technology


----------



## 1kyardstare (Jan 11, 2008)

I just ordered the HR 21 and it was installed for free (including new dish, multiswitch, non puncturing mount). I paid 299 two days ago. DTV just advertised it today for 199. I am hoping to get a credit. But so far no luck they will not budge.


----------



## dtrell (Dec 28, 2007)

1kyardstare said:


> I just ordered the HR 21 and it was installed for free (including new dish, multiswitch, non puncturing mount). I paid 299 two days ago. DTV just advertised it today for 199. I am hoping to get a credit. But so far no luck they will not budge.


again, try retention. everyone else seems to be ripping them off.


----------



## Mr. Wednesday (Jan 10, 2008)

CJTE said:


> Did the system ask you if you were replacing a current receiver or not!?


I did it online via the "change hardware" interface. I selected the HD-DVR bit, and I think the only way "replacement" came into it was a question about whether I wanted to relocate the current receiver to another room, to which my answer was no. It's an SD Tivo unit which I believe I own, so I'm planning to keep it around (not connected to satellite) to watch the programming I have saved on it.


----------



## Orient Express (Jul 26, 2007)

They ended up paying me about $230 to upgrade to a HR-21. How did I do it? Here is how. This works only if you are upgrading from SD DVR to HD DVR

1. Call the DTV main number, and when the VRU asks you why you are calling, say "I want to cancel my Directv subscription". You will get connected to a real person in retention within 3 rings.

2. Tell the CSR that you just got a new HD tv, but it looks like Directv does not have any HDTV because when you hooked up your new TV to your DTV box, it all looked the same.

Well, the CSR will launch into a speech of how you need a new box, and a dish and programming to make it work, and that DTV just lowered the price of the HD box that you need to $99 + $20 S&H + tax. 

3. You reply nicely that that is interesting, but is this $99 box just like my current box which is a "Tivo"? Next mention that your local phone company is offering you a HD DVR service installed for nothing, so that is better than paying $99.

If the retention rep is hooked, then they will counter that the new box is "Just like" Tivo and offer you a $120 credit @$10/mo. and free installation of the dish.

4. But wait there is more, you need to balk some more, so that the rep will then add 6-12 months of HD access credit @ another $10/mo.

"Ready to sign" they will ask, and you say "sure, when can you come out to install it", and they will usually say first opening is in 2 weeks.

You say "ouch, that is a long time" and then let a long silence happen. 

They will then cave, and offer you 3-6 months of free HBO & Showtime with a value of $25/mo.

So at the end of the day here is what you can get. I did this today.

HR-20/21 $128.00 ($99 + 19.95 S&H + tax) You will pay this at your next billing cycle.

They will in-turn give you over the next year:

$10/mo. credit for 12 months ($120.00)
$10/mo. HD access credit for 6/12 months ($60~$120)
Free installation of DVR and dish ($99)
$25/mo. credit for HBO & Showtime for 3/months ($75~$150)

So your net gain after 1 year is between $226 & $271.

Just remember to be nice to the CSR, and the dumber & slower you sound, the better!

Good negotiating!

One other thing, they will not want the SD Tivo back, so you can sell it or use it in another room. Just make sure to deactivate it if you don't plan on using it anymore.

No luck on your first try? Hang up and try again!


----------



## rborden (Jul 4, 2007)

Orient Express said:


> They ended up paying me about $230 to upgrade to a HR-21. How did I do it? Here is how. This works only if you are upgrading from SD DVR to HD DVR
> 
> 1. Call the DTV main number, and when the VRU asks you why you are calling, say "I want to cancel my Directv subscription". You will get connected to a real person in retention within 3 rings.
> 
> ...


You obviously got someone who did not know there job. We actually have a program that allows us to look up, by zip code, the deals, fees, and programming prices for you local cable company. Had I recieved your call I would have offered you the $99 price n.p, but as soon as you mentioned cable I would have began telling you about how D* is the hd leader, looking up the cable companies prices while doing so, and then I would give you a complete side by side comparison of our prices and hd programing vs. theirs. By the time I was through you would have gladly taken the $99 price and I might have thrown in some free showtime if you were friendly during the call. That's how crg is done right. Oh yeah almost forgot, 85% save rate last month.


----------



## Orient Express (Jul 26, 2007)

Now on to increasing the accuracy of your grammar to the same level as your saves!

What exactly was your point? It sounds like you would have provided exactly the same offer as the CSR I spoke with. And besides why you you not?


----------



## rborden (Jul 4, 2007)

Orient Express said:


> Now on to increasing the accuracy of your grammar to the same level as your saves!
> 
> What exactly was your point? It sounds like you would have provided exactly the same offer as the CSR I spoke with. And besides why you you not?


Sorry about the grammar. I type fast and don't really feel the need to proof read my internet postings. My point was that if the csr gave you all those programming credits on top of the $99 hd-dvr just because you played dumb and mentioned cable then he didn't do his job properly. I would not have provided the same offer, like I said you would have gotten the $99 price, that's standard now, and maybe 3 mnths of showtime if you were friendly during the call. That is not even close to all the credits and free programming that you talked about getting. Now on to increasing the level of your reading comprehension skills to the level of your negotiating skills!


----------



## dtrell (Dec 28, 2007)

this is the kind if bull$hit i hate about DTV...one CSR gives away the farm, another one says "oh theres no way i would or could do that, even if i wanted to" on top of a CSR just giving you whatever moves their fancy that day...you get one that just got laid the night before, you get a deal like this orient dude...you get one that had a fight with their spouse before they left for work or has a sick family member, you get jack squat. its ridiculous. and dont even talk about speaking with "supervisors..."


----------



## Ext 721 (Feb 26, 2007)

Would you believe there are actually people out there who (gasp) spend $10 on oil and then...get under their car and change their oil! (saving about $5)

oh, the nonsense of it all! Some of them even....rotate their own tires, pump their own gas, paint their own house, and mow their own lawn!

What sort of insane world is this becoming?

and yes, an hour's overtime (or thereabouts) would easily pay for any of the above done by a "pro", but there is some special satisfaction in doing it yourself, even if it takes more time.


----------



## Orient Express (Jul 26, 2007)

My reading comprehension is fine, but you still did not answer my question, which was given that the deal that I negotiated was legitimate, and not obtained using false claims or intent, what would prevent any CSR from offering the same thing, and why would they not? 

With every offer that the CSR gave, I simply said "Great, what else you got?".


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

Orient Express,

While CSRs in some departments may have access that allows them more freedom in giving away freebies/credits, it's not necessarily in DirecTV's business plan, or their best interest, to have these CSRs giving things away like that.

To me, rborden's post indicates that given the tools at his disposal, he can accomplish his job without having to "go to the well too many times" offering freebies. I'm sure DirecTV looks favorably on that and maybe even rewards that.

It's not necessarily wrong that you accepted everything that was offered to you. The way I read things is that rborden has more of an issue with the CSR that offered all that and you should be happy you got that CSR instead of him.

If that's a pattern of behavior for the CSR you dealt with, I can certainly imagine a little face-to-face between that CSR and their supervisor working out ways that they could do their job effectively and not be giving so much away - or there may be work in another department in his future.

There's no doubt that people are well pleased when they get things thrown at them like that. On the flip side, there are all the people that read stories like that after they have spent lots of time talking to CSRs seeking deals that others have gotten, only to be told it's impossible, etc. That creates just as much if not more ill will than the good will obtained by making deals like yours (just read dtrell's many posts).

DirecTV certainly has a lot of work to do to start leveling the playing field. There are people who experience things that cause their relationship with DirecTV to be truly harmed, and the Retention group is given the tools to work with such people to try to salvage that relationship. When those same tools are abused, and then people post "step-by-step" instructions on how THEY got a sweet deal from someone who probably wasn't doing their job properly (where had you been harmed and what happened that your relationship was damaged? - from the tone of your post that obviously wasn't the case at all), it generates a LOT of expectation on the part of others calling in to try to get the same deal and then anger, BIH feelings, and the whole "DirecTV lies to everyone about everything" attitude when they happen to connect with someone who feels it ISN'T their job to give away the store.

If the CSR makes offers like that, you can't necessarily blame the customer for taking them up on it. I can't blame rborden for pointing out that they do have tools available to them to keep that from happening, and if they are doing their job right, those types of things shouldn't happen. It doesn't make rborden cheap, it makes him a conscientious employee. No harm in that. If DirecTV had more like him, they may not have dug themselves the size of hole they now have to dig themselves out of.


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

JLucPicard said:


> Orient Express,
> 
> While CSRs in some departments may have access that allows them more freedom in giving away freebies/credits, it's not necessarily in DirecTV's business plan, or their best interest, to have these CSRs giving things away like that.
> 
> ...


Bravo. Well said.


----------



## Orient Express (Jul 26, 2007)

This issue can be looked at from 2 points of view, one is an internal one where conservation of resources has priority, and the other is from a customer point of view where product value and economy is the goal.

I would prefer to advocate the latter. If a supplier of mine has a customer incentive, then I expect for it to be offered for my benefit.

My goal as a customer is to get the most value I can from a service provider. If a service provider engages in an adversarial relationship with their customer base, then they will find that they need to continuously add new tools and practices to counter the inevitable churning out of their base from their perceived diminished value. This only adds to the confusion at the front line as new tactics are ordered, and it makes it that much easier for the customer to take advantage of the situation or to be even more confused, and frustrated.

As it is said that in every conflict there is opportunity, so it is with the opportunity to take advantage of the tools that the provider has, in this case, the retention tools that DTV has which are there for the taking, all one has to do is ask for them. 

This is what I advocate, because it provides the ying to the yang of battle hardened Supplier CSRs who "don't give nutin' to nobody". Those are the ones I personally like best because they are the ones that usually end up giving out the most.

From a Supplier point of view, they want to provide just the right amount to keep a customer, for some it is less and for others it is more. 

For those that took less, and those that held back, if they feel good about their deals, that is fine, but for those that take the full measure, good show. And for those that have full measure to give, don't feel bad to give it when asked.

And lastly for those that have been Scorned by Sgt. Sphincter of the CSR patrol, don't feel bad or get mad, just try, try again. The more you try the better you will get, and the better you get, the more you will get.


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

I look at it like this. D* has a budget for customers who have a legitimate issue that needs to be made right. there is only "X" number of dollars in that budget, and when that budget is gone, money has to come from other items. People who have no real reason to be getting special deals (other than I want, want, want) suck all the money out of the budget, so since it has to come from somewhere (the value) it seems to be coming from the install budget. what used to cost 69 to install is now 69 + 80 or
99 is now 99+99

when you ask for something that is really not deserved, you ruin it for everyone else :crying:


----------



## dtrell (Dec 28, 2007)

Orient Express said:


> And lastly for those that have been Scorned by Sgt. Sphincter of the CSR patrol, don't feel bad or get mad, just try, try again. The more you try the better you will get, and the better you get, the more you will get.


wrong, wronger, and wrongest. i dont think there is anyone on this forum that wants to call, and call, and call and call trying to get the same deal someone else got. it shouldnt have to be done. the deal is either there or it isnt. i agree with captain picard, everything should be one price and thats it.

not only that, each time you call they notate your account that you called and what you tried to get when you called. eventually they are going to see it and NO CSR is going to give it to you after youve been denied 20 times.


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

Orient Express said:


> This issue can be looked at from 2 points of view, one is an internal one where conservation of resources has priority, and the other is from a customer point of view where product value and economy is the goal.
> 
> I would prefer to advocate the latter. If a supplier of mine has a customer incentive, then I expect for it to be offered for my benefit.


If I go to a restaurant for dinner and they happen to be very busy and the hostess offers me a soda while I wait, then the waitress offers me a free appetizer for the inconvenience, I may be happy to take it. It's something they have available to help keep the customer happy. I see this as an appropriate use of the incentives - from both sides.

If I go to that same restaurant and the hostess offers to give me two free appetizers and a drink - even if they aren't busy and there are no other problems - I may also be happy to take them and may be even reluctant to order if I've already had my fill. In that case, I think the hostess may well get a talking to about the fact that just because those "tools" are available doesn't mean you offer them to everybody for no reason.

Now I go and tell all my friends, "Hey, I went to this restaurant and the hostess gave me two free appetizers and a drink and all I did was stand there looking stupid each time she offered me something and not say anything. You should go try it!" First of all, my friends would kill me when they went and got a different hostess (or the same hostess after her manager explained to her that she shouldn't be doing that) and tried to get that from them, only to be told (rightly) that they don't just give things away like that for no reason. I imagine they'd be a liitle PO'd too - probably at me and at the hostess (or should I say Sgt. Sphincter?)

It certainly doesn't mean that since that is a "tool available to them for solving customer issues" that they are disrespecting or not properly serving the customer because they don't give that away to everybody just because it's available.

A company that has a retention department and/or incentives for resolving customer issues or enticing new customers is certainly under NO obligation - nor are they not properly serving the customer - just because they don't happen to offer those incentives to everyone that comes along.

And any customer who feels that said company SHOULD be obligated to give them those incentives just because they exist (for specific purposes) or it is poor customer service or the company is somehow screwing them because they don't give it to THEM is sadly, sadly mistaken, I'm afraid.

Wow - what an attitude to have.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

This can all be solved by a Rewards Points Program.

The end.


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

RobertE said:


> This can all be solved by a Rewards Points Program.
> 
> The end.


There used to be a rewards program, and there is a D* Visa that gives rewards


----------



## Orient Express (Jul 26, 2007)

I have very rarely run across a group that defends and even encourages paying more and getting less. 

But I respectfully disagree with all of you. However, I do respect your position, and hope that there are many more like it, as it means it is easier for me to get the most.

In the end it is every person for themselves, and everything is there for the taking if you work for it. If you don't take it someone else will and I really don't care if it ruins it for the lazyboys.


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

Your parents must be so proud! 

OrientExpress, I will glady donate whatever fraction of a penny it'll cost me for you to get anything your heart desires!

And to be fair, the first post I see you post complaining about NOT getting something, I will probably laugh my arse off!


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

JLucPicard said:


> Your parents must be so proud!
> 
> OrientExpress, I will glady donate whatever fraction of a penny it'll cost me for you to get anything your heart desires!
> 
> And to be fair, the first post I see you post complaining about NOT getting something, I will probably laugh my arse off!


my comment. Do you feel the need, the Need for GREED? (referring to orientexpress)


----------



## jahgreen (Dec 15, 2006)

Orient Express said:


> My reading comprehension is fine, but you still did not answer my question, which was given that the deal that I negotiated was legitimate, and not obtained using false claims or intent, what would prevent any CSR from offering the same thing, and why would they not?
> 
> With every offer that the CSR gave, I simply said "Great, what else you got?".


Huh? Seems to me that there were numerous false claims in your approach. Starting with saying you were going to cancel. Would it be OK if DirecTV adopted the same approach to persuade people to sign up?

Be careful in following this advice. See the following thread:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=115768


----------



## Orient Express (Jul 26, 2007)

Not to insult or disrespect anyone, but To the folliclly challenged star child:
Keep your salary, as I when I want something, I get it, and at terms that I set.

Everyone is entitled to whatever they want, and on their terms. The challenge is to execute on that want. That takes work.

and lastly an observation:
Greed is a term that the have-nots use to describe success, and success is something that everyone can have it they put forward the effort.


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

Orient Express said:


> Not to insult or disrespect anyone, but To the folliclly challenged star child:


Hey, I resemble that remark.


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

regarding free installs. 
Don't make some other customer pay for your free install. when you demand a free install, that is what you are doing. D* had to raise their install rates because too many people were demanding free stuff


----------



## Orient Express (Jul 26, 2007)

curt8403 said:


> regarding free installs.
> Don't make some other customer pay for your free install. when you demand a free install, that is what you are doing. D* had to raise their install rates because too many people were demanding free stuff


As part of my negotiation agreement for no-charge installations, the expenses incurred for all of these installations will be billed only to your account.


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

Orient Express said:


> As part of my negotiation agreement for no-charge installations, the expenses incurred for all of these installations will be billed only to your account.


Oh that is funny,  :hurah:  :hurah: :grin: :lol:


----------



## sharksfan (Dec 2, 2007)

curt8403 said:


> TBlazer07 said:
> 
> 
> > Seems when they dropped the price $100 they added $99 for the install which was previously included.
> ...


Which is absolute crap. I only had 3 lines run from my dish. If I want to swap out my HD receiver to a HDDVR I've got to pay becasue the original installer was lazy.

A self install isn't an option for me as my dish is WAY out of reach for any of my ladders.


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

sharksfan said:


> Which is absolute crap. I only had 3 lines run from my dish. If I want to swap out my HD receiver to a HDDVR I've got to pay becasue the original installer was lazy.
> 
> A self install isn't an option for me as my dish is WAY out of reach for any of my ladders.


Based on your sig, I would guess the installer wasn't lazy, but was following his work order.

Any installation that only required three feeds only got three feeds (unless you worked something out with the installer to do more, usually for a fee). For your three inputs, you would have only needed three feeds, unfortunately.


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

sharksfan said:


> Which is absolute crap. I only had 3 lines run from my dish. If I want to swap out my HD receiver to a HDDVR I've got to pay becasue the original installer was lazy.
> 
> A self install isn't an option for me as my dish is WAY out of reach for any of my ladders.


sorry to hear that.

Remember, The Phoenix and the Captain are only messengers, and cannot change what directv does. It is sad that D* now has to charge. but that is that.


----------



## SEAKevin (Jul 8, 2006)

I got my very first HDTV (Toshiba Regza Cinema Series 46LX177) on 12/30 and on 12/31 I called to order an HR21 and multi-satellite dish. I was replacing an R15 and at the time I was still under contract until 7/08...so I didn't try and call retention (maybe I should have). They would not budge on the $299 (+ $19.95 handling..what a joke) nor give me any programming credits. Then to top it off, they said the earliest they could come out was 1/29! I scheduled it, but the next day 1/1 I went online to the appointment rescheduler and lo and behold there was an appointment available on 1/3 that I snapped right up. So everything's working great... and today I notice the price drop so I called and asked for a price adjustment but once again, they were not budging. They said now installation is $99 so it's really the same price as it was before. I'll bet I could have gotten free installation out of them if I had just waited to place my order. Annoying. Oh well.


----------



## ecr72 (Sep 14, 2007)

sharksfan said:


> Which is absolute crap. I only had 3 lines run from my dish. If I want to swap out my HD receiver to a HDDVR I've got to pay becasue the original installer was lazy.
> 
> A self install isn't an option for me as my dish is WAY out of reach for any of my ladders.


I know there are some crappy installers out there but if all you have is a HD receiver on one of your TVs, then there was no reason to install dual lines. It's not the installer's fault. While DVRs are becoming more and more popular, it's not the installer's responsibility to future proof your wiring when all he is installing is a device that requires a single run.

Maybe it's the cheap homeowner's fault for buying short ladders.


----------



## sharksfan (Dec 2, 2007)

ecr72 said:


> Maybe it's the cheap homeowner's fault for buying short ladders.


Looks like I struck a nerve. You must be a lazy installer.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

sharksfan said:


> Looks like I struck a nerve. You must be a lazy installer.


While not a mod, you may want to back off on the personal shots. That will get this thread locked and possibly more.



sharksfan said:



> Which is absolute crap. I only had 3 lines run from my dish. If I want to swap out my HD receiver to a HDDVR I've got to pay becasue the original installer was lazy.
> 
> A self install isn't an option for me as my dish is WAY out of reach for any of my ladders.


The installer did what was within the scope of the work order.

IMHO, however, he should have dropped four lines to the ground point. It takes next to no additional time to drop two dual lines vs one dual and a single. It makes adding boxes a whole lot simpler down the road.

But again, he was within the scope of the work order.


----------



## dervari (Dec 1, 2005)

I had a receiver re-activation for the H20 i had lying around. We got a new HD for the bedroom and wanted it in there. Installer had to do no more than run a cable from the dish into the attic through the gables and use a barrel connector to connect it to the bedroom feed. He went ahead and ran a fourth cable to the cable race so it could just be patched in to a drop to another room if we ever decide to.


----------

